# Paypal & USPS Shipping method setup



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, I have a merchant account with Paypal so that I can accept payments on my website. I want to use USPS for shipping but how do I set it up? Do I have to go to the USPS site to sign up? Or can I sign up through paypal? I get how I could select usps as my preferred shipper under my paypal settings. Just not sure how I pay for shipping each item by USPS. Any thoughts?

In the meantime I set up an account with USPS. Kind of stuck now...


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

when you ship through paypal, the shipping charge will come out of your balance. it's automatic... very easy. when you sell something, paypal will direct through shipping.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Really, wow! I thought it was too easy to be true. So do I do priority mail or do I do first class mail? What are the advantages & disadvantages?


----------



## E-Dawg (Jul 11, 2009)

First Class Mail can not exceed 13 ounces.

USPS Priority Mail is excellent, with arrival times to customers almost always in two days. They offer different flat rate shipping options, meaning, no matter how much the box weighs or where it's going, it's still only going to cost the same flat rate.

Priority Mail also give out free shipping supplies and boxes right to your doorstep. Delivery Conformation is free when shipping labels are printed through the Paypal interface as well, if you go the post office and pay for DC it will cost you .80 cents.

I love priority mail and don't use anything else, always super reliable.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

E-Dawg said:


> First Class Mail can not exceed 13 ounces.
> 
> USPS Priority Mail is excellent, with arrival times to customers almost always in two days. They offer different flat rate shipping options, meaning, no matter how much the box weighs or where it's going, it's still only going to cost the same flat rate.
> 
> ...


Great info...thanks.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

I plan on using priority mail exclusvely, just because it keeps it simple. Howver, how do you print labels? From the UPSPS website or through paypal? Which one is easier? I'd like to do multiple ones at a time...


----------



## E-Dawg (Jul 11, 2009)

skitzz said:


> I plan on using priority mail exclusvely, just because it keeps it simple. Howver, how do you print labels? From the UPSPS website or through paypal? Which one is easier? I'd like to do multiple ones at a time...


You can print Priority Shipping labels through both, but I do it through paypal because its just easier for me to do so at the moment. Paypal allows you to create multiple labels at a time.

What's nice about Paypal is it allows the seller to print an already made invoice for your buyer, it shows item(s), cost of items and such. When you set up print options for your invoice, make to to *uncheck* the receipt portion of the invoice, it just wastes ink. That is unless you want it for your records.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

So do you use the paypal multi order shipping center? reason I ask is the flat rate envelope option the same as the flat rate small box? I wanted to print a label but I want to make sure it will be ok to ship. It's the same price...I noticed in Paypal there are only like three options under priority mail. What if I want to send a large flat rate box or a medium flat rate box? Some of these aren't listed...How do you get around this?

Also, what about a tyvex envelope? That isn't flat rate right?


----------



## E-Dawg (Jul 11, 2009)

skitzz said:


> So do you use the paypal multi order shipping center? reason I ask is the flat rate envelope option the same as the flat rate small box? I wanted to print a label but I want to make sure it will be ok to ship. It's the same price...I noticed in Paypal there are only like three options under priority mail. What if I want to send a large flat rate box or a medium flat rate box? Some of these aren't listed...How do you get around this?
> 
> Also, what about a tyvex envelope? That isn't flat rate right?


The only Flat Rate packages are listed as that, so the tyvex envelope is not flat rate.

It is confusing about the choices in PayPal for the Flat Rate. They officially don't have a choice for the Small Flat Rate Box, so I always use the Flat Rate Envelope, they both cost the same at $4.80.

If you want to ship with the Med or Large Flat Rate just choose Priority Mail from the pull-down and then just enter in the box dimensions and Paypal will base the flat rate based on the box size, it knows what the flat rate box dimensions are. Why they don't just have them available is beyond me.

As always, you can use Click N Ship from USPS, it's the same thing with all available choices.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

One more question on this: What if I want to send more than one shirt in a polybag (not priority mail) via first class mail? The limit for first class mail is 13oz. So any more than one tee will be more than the allowed 13oz. Do I select parcel post instead? Will it take a lot longer...?

I had planned on using falt rate only but once I saw the small flat rate box, I realized that I cold not fit more than one tee in there....


----------

